
Show HN: Host a personal MW: Warzone stats page on S3 - JamesSwift
https://github.com/J-Swift/cod-stats
======
JamesSwift
I created this to have a frame of reference for me and my buddies to compare
stats. It has grown to also help with figuring out if people are improving, or
to show where they need to improve.

If anyone tries it and runs into problems let me know! I am trying to keep it
as simple as possible for people to get up and running with their own group.

And yes, I understand I'm not very good. Thats why I created it in the first
place : )

